# Topics > Projects >  Underworlds project, MIT Senseable City Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - MIT Senseable City Lab

underworlds.mit.edu

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Luigi the PoopBot. He’s Here to Scrape Your Sewers"

by Emma Gray Ellis
August 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "That's one job a robot is welcome to: Luigi the poopbot set to scour sewers and analyse human waste for viruses"
Underworlds hope robot will help detect virus outbreaks earlier
Luigi spends 1-2 hours in sewer, vacuuming samples as they float by
Pump sucks up liquid and runs it through a filter, trapping bacteria 
MIT plans to make robot autonomous and process samples on its own

by Stacy Liberatore
August 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Luigi the robot is scouring your city's sewers

Published on Sep 29, 2016




> Scientists from MIT's Senseable City Lab use robots to collect health data from city sewers.

----------

